# A little vision help?



## GK1918 (Nov 2, 2014)

Not that I dont know how to measure thread pitches etc. against better judgement I bought a screw pitch micrometer with common pitch anvils.  
The anvils are marked far as I can tell.  Done everything, two pair of glasses plus the magnifier you wear on your head. Do I have to get a microscope?
I can barely make out the female anvils but the males are impossible.  And then I have no clue how they can etch  numbers that small.  For fun I tried
doing trial and error with the anvils and the results don't match.  Anyone know how to match these anvils with a common tpi  or whatever?
I thought it would be a cool mic. but theres no way I can see that small.  (its got about 12 male and females). should have bought end mills instead.

sam

"all she says is, I aint grown up yet" I know


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 2, 2014)

My thread mics are clearly marked. 0-1 mic. Cheap china brand from ebay. Any way I might help just let me know


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 2, 2014)

Try putting some Sharpie ink or something on them and then wiping it off quickly so that the numbers are left filled with ink.  If the anvils are black use Whiteout the same way.  This may bring the contrast up enough.


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 2, 2014)

smallest to largest

64-48tpi, 44-28tpi, 24-14tpi, 13-9tpi, 8-5tpi


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 2, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> smallest to largest
> 
> 64-48tpi, 44-28tpi, 24-14tpi, 13-9tpi, 8-5tpi



Thanks Chuck and John  So the above holds true for both male and female? I should think?  And John as far as I can see & as far as a sharpie they look more like acid eteched..
Dont know I just cant see; bet my cat could lol.   all I care about is 24 down to 9.  (10-13-20) common stuff.  Only found one utube vid and he could'nt read it either.  Although
new I would think they would put some chart in the box....????


sam


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes sir mine have a m/f in each. Mine are simply painted on it looks like. Black. I imagine I need to write those down cause it will be gone from the shank in no time. I bought them for a school project and would,'t you know, the thread I needed to measure was just a tic out side of the range ahaha. I only ever used wires so far


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 2, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Yes sir mine have a m/f in each. Mine are simply painted on it looks like. Black. I imagine I need to write those down cause it will be gone from the shank in no time. I bought them for a school project and would,'t you know, the thread I needed to measure was just a tic out side of the range ahaha. I only ever used wires so far



What do ya think Chuck  high tech "wall art"  never needed it before gotta listen more to mamma


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 2, 2014)

Bout like chalk on a chalk board thats sat over summer. One wipe and it's there, but hardly, two wipes and a new year begins I suppose. But if disappearing ink is the worst of my worries, it's worth the hundreds I saved on some starretts just to sit ahaha


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 2, 2014)

Probably laser etched.  Not a lot you can do to improve the contrast that I know of. And it is very shallow, so use care if you polish it. I've found very limited use, myself, for thread mics. Had some.....found someone who wanted them more than I did. One of the almost nonexistent tool sales I've made.


----------

